# Pregnant Cat acts like she's in heat



## adavis333

My vet says that my kitty is pregnant. She is due around July 12th. But the last 3 days she's been acting like she is in heat. She coos constantly, roles around on the floor, lays down with her butt up in the air...everything! I even caught my neutered male cat "taking advantage of her" last night. What's going on! 
I'm sure I'm just paranoid but I thought I'd ask. I've looked in books and on the web and haven't found anything that mentions this behavior.
Any thoughts???
Oh my gosh! He's doing it right now as I type this! He's biting her neck and everything. Is this just role playing/submissive behavior?


----------



## Jeanie

I can think of two possible reasons. If the male was able to complete the act, then she was not pregnant; she's in heat. A tom cannot penetrate a female unless she is ready. She might have had a false pregnancy before. However, if the vet felt kittens or saw them on an x-ray, there's no doubt. 

Of course, if the tom cat did complete the act, she could now be pregnant, if she wasn't before. Keep them separated, either way.

The other possibility is that she is due to have her kittens. Females cry and want your attention when they are due, and male cats are attracted to the discharge they have. I would isolate her from him, and just in case she is due to give birth, I would put her in her birthing box. If she cries for you, try to check on her as often as you can. I check for a thin, bloody discharge and then the mucous plug, and I would give her lots of love. Don't allow the male near her, regardless. He could cause an infection that could harm her and the kittens. Keep us updated, ok?


----------



## adavis333

Thank you so much! 
The vet did feel kittens and she has all the tell tale signs of being pregnant. I do not think Surfboard actually completed the act. Can a neutered male even do that? Anyway, it was very dark both times and last night when I turned on the light he was just positioned over her. It may have to do with the discharge. I have not seen any but she is CONSTANTLY licking herself. That leads me to believe that there is something there for her to lick. 
But ready to give birth??? The absolute farthest along she could be is 48 days. I'm not sure if you read my post earlier this month when I was trying to figure out if she was indeed pregnant but she got out one night when a friend was watching her. It is based on the night that she escaped that we figured her due date. Is 48 days too early for her to be showing these signs?? Should I be worried? 
Separate them! Zoë and Surfboard are attached at the hip. They would go nuts if I had to separate them for a week or two until she has the kittens. They eat together, they sleep together, they play together, and they follow each other everywhere. They would sit on opposite sides of a door and cry for two weeks!! However, if it is absolutely necessary then I will do it for Zoë’s safety and for that of her kittens.


----------



## Jeanie

I'm so sorry. I missed the word "neutered."  If Surfboard was neutered a bit late, he might bite her neck and attempt to mount her. If he was neutered very recently, he could impregnate a female. If not, it's just a way of dominating her. 

Kittens usually take 63-67 days to come, but she is acting as if she is ready to have them now. I would keep checking her for a discharge, because she's doing a good job of acting like a queen ready to give birth. I would have everything ready, just in case, and if Surfboard won't leave her alone, give her some time alone. Of course, when she has the kittens you'll have to separate them to give her a safe, quiet place to care for her babies. My two are bonded also, but when she is having her babies, she will want only you. 

You might want to get a base temperature from her. It should be around 101-101.5. When it drops a degree, she will probably give birth within 24 hours. This is puzzling! If birth seems imminent and you need help, give a yell and we'll pace the halls with you. :wink:


----------



## adavis333

We adopted Surfboard from the humane society when he was 3 months old and he was neutered before we were able to bring him home. That will be a year ago on July 23rd. I suppose it is just a dominating thing.
I've made several different places for her so she can chose which she likes best. I'll go down to the drug store and pick up a thermometer later tonight. If she does have the kittens this early, can they survive? Maybe she'll hold off a few more days. She still seems to be enjoying Surfboard's company. The minute she acts otherwise it's off to the back porch for the little man. 
Okay...there is clear liquid...I just checked. And she's sitting funny...with her back in a severe arch. I called my vet earlier today and they just said to keep an eye on her...that all cats are different. Does the clear discharge mean labor or that labor is approaching? It just seems way too early. I'm so worried  She's very calm right now. She's been sleeping all day. She hasn't been very noisy either. She's young...maybe she just isn't sure how to act or what excatly is going on. Should I just wait and see?
Thank you so much for your advice!!


----------



## adavis333

I just took her temp and it's 100.6. I don't have a base temp to go off though. So does this mean she's in labor? I'll call my vet first thing in the morning to see what they have on record as her temp. from when I've taken her in before. 
I'll keep you updated. Sounds like we'll have babies soon. I pray they'll be okay.


----------



## mismodliz

any news?


----------



## adavis333

Still no kittens. I read last night online that 10% of Queens experience estrus while pregnant. It said it happens in the 6th week which is where Zoë is at right now. I'm hoping that is what is going on. 
She's still eating like a mad woman! I've read that queens usually stop eating within 24 hours of going into labor. And she isn't really bedding at all yet. I've made several different places for her, all of which she's explored. But beyond checking them out, she doesn't seem interested. She is bathing herself CONSTANLY though. If she's sitting still she starts going to town. She and Surfboard usually bathe each other. But I've noticed that he isn't bathing her anymore. She'll lick on him briefly but then goes back to herself. 
At this point no news it good news right! I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Jeanie

I hope she is not in labor. If the kittens are due when you believe they are, they wouldn't have a good chance of survival. I don't mean to take away your hope, but kittens that young would be very delicate. However, is there a possibility that she got pregnant sooner than you thought? If she came from the shelter, how old was she? She could have been pregnant when you got her. This is very early for her to be showing these symptoms. 

Just in case, have clean towels, the vet and emergency vet's numbers, scizzors, newspaper, and an eye dropper (for suction, if necessary) assembled, anything you would need if she needs your help. Usually mother cat can handle everything, but if she would get a hard contraction before she could remove the sac or get the baby "going" (squeaking and moving), you will be able to do it. I would have a clean washcloth and towel for myself too. I'll get a link for you, that will give you some details. Good luck! 

http://www.talktothevet.com/ARTICLES/CATS/catbirth.HTM


----------



## adavis333

We rescued Zoë last October from a "crazy cat lady". No offense to anyone! She was a nice lady but she just fit that profile so that's what we call her. The lady's husband found the kittens at the military base where he works and brought them home. Based on her tiny size, with our vets help we chose September 1st as her birthday. She was 5 weeks at the very most when we brought her home. The day we asked about when to get her spayed there was a "fill-in" at the vet. He told us to wait until after her first heat. We've since found out that she could have been spayed earlier. Anyway, long story short--We went on vacation for the month of May and had a friend staying with the kitties. One night they pushed the screen out of a back porch window and escaped. They were only out for a short while and apparently Zoë only got as far as next door. When we returned home I called to make an appoint to get her spayed. "Any chance she could be pregnant?" I say "no" and then I start thinking...she does look like she's put on weight...I call my friend who explains their escape. He didn't want to tell us while we were gone because he didn't want us to worry. We called every day to check on them! So we take her to the vet and she says that she's probably 4 weeks along. Our friend thinks she escaped around May 10th. We didn't leave until the 7th and she has NEVER been outside until that one fateful night. That’s what we've based her due date on.
I do not think she is in labor. Last night she was much calmer than she has been. A lot less cooing and "role-playing" with Surfboard! I'm going to assume that she is of the 10% that experience estrus while pregnant. 

Okay maybe she is in labor! My vet just called me back and her temp was 102.2 when we took her in earlier this month. It was 100.6 when I checked it yesterday. They said it could be early labor. I can't stand not KNOWING!!! The office is less than a mile from my house and I have an emergency number for after hours. I'm getting my "supplies" ready. Wish me luck!

I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## adavis333




----------



## adavis333

I can't figure out how to include pics!! So frustrating. Anyway, the above link is to my gallery where I've uploaded pics of the mommy-to-be. Still no kittens!


----------



## Ianthe

I just looked at your pics...your cats are gorgeous!! I love their shiny fur. I am pacing the halls with you, waiting for kittens!!


I'm trying to repost your pic...


----------



## adavis333

How did you do that? Up until this point I thought I was very computer literate  
Thank you so much though! Thanks for the compliment too. We, of course, think our babies are the most beautiful ever. I'm going to upload a few more to my gallery if you want to check it out later. 

Zoë still is showing no signs of active labor. We're keeping our fingers crossed that she'll go full term.


----------



## Jeanie

Zoe is certainly a beautiful cat. I join you in hoping for a full term pregnancy and healthy kittens.


----------



## adavis333

Still no kittens. This is so like Zoe! Now it's just a waiting game I guess. 

She hits her 63 day mark on the 12th. It might be a long week! I'll start a new post the second she goes into labor (real labor) :? .


----------



## Ianthe

Well, this is sort of late, but here's how I did the picture  

You aren't computer illiterate  

The only problem was that you had an extra sign tacked on to the end of the post.....
[img]http://www.catforum.com/photos/showphoto.php?photo=2458&password=&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=[img]

I just deleted the 2nd to the last







, and presto! there was your picture (of a very beautiful cat, I might add!)


----------



## Jeanie

She is a beautiful cat, isn't she? My computer won't accept a change in settings, so I don't see colors as they are, but she looks like a black cat to me, and I'm very partial to black cats. They're so satiny....oh, they're gorgeous.

Ianthe, I just got a scanner for my birthday, and I'm remembering all of you computer geniuses, believe me. Of course, I have to learn to use it first...... :roll: I can't wait!


----------



## adavis333

I'm going to try this picture thing again!
Here's a pic of Zoe when she was a baby









IT'S STILL NOT WORKING!!! :evil:


----------



## Ianthe

hmmmmm..........


----------



## Ianthe

OMG she is soooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!! Here is how I've been posting pics:

1. Go to the Cat Photos Section, find the picture you want to post, click on it.
2. When you get the full screen shot of the pic, right click with your mouse.
3. Select "Properties"
3. Highlight the picture URL
4. right click with mouse
5. select Copy
6. go back to your message, click on the Img box 1 time
7. go to edit, select "paste"
8. click the Img box again
9. Post your message

There is your pic!!!!!! Let me know if you need more help  Good luck! (oh yeah....Gaylord has that EXACT same toy  )


----------



## Ianthe

CMRH&R, of course we all want to prevent kittens, but what happened was really through no fault of adavis333. If you had read the post, you would have seen this:



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> We rescued Zoë last October from a "crazy cat lady". No offense to anyone! She was a nice lady but she just fit that profile so that's what we call her. The lady's husband found the kittens at the military base where he works and brought them home. Based on her tiny size, with our vets help we chose September 1st as her birthday. She was 5 weeks at the very most when we brought her home. The day we asked about when to get her spayed there was a "fill-in" at the vet. He told us to wait until after her first heat. We've since found out that she could have been spayed earlier. Anyway, long story short--We went on vacation for the month of May and had a friend staying with the kitties. One night they pushed the screen out of a back porch window and escaped. They were only out for a short while and apparently Zoë only got as far as next door. When we returned home I called to make an appoint to get her spayed. "Any chance she could be pregnant?" I say "no" and then I start thinking...she does look like she's put on weight...I call my friend who explains their escape. He didn't want to tell us while we were gone because he didn't want us to worry. We called every day to check on them! So we take her to the vet and she says that she's probably 4 weeks along. Our friend thinks she escaped around May 10th. We didn't leave until the 7th and she has NEVER been outside until that one fateful night. That’s what we've based her due date on.


maybe an apology is in order?


----------



## Jeanie

I feel certain that nearly 100% of our members would urge spaying and neutering. However, even if we disagree strongly with a member's actions, we try to present our point of view in a polite manner. We hope to educate people, but that's impossible if they leave because of the way we address the issue. This matter is covered in the rules. Thanks so much.


----------



## adavis333

I'm so sorry, but you REALLY do not want to go there with me. My story is scattered throughout previous post. My vet said to wait and have her spayed after her first heat. She has only escaped ONE time and that was when I was on vacation. The friend cat sitting got them back in within a little while but I guess she was out long enough. I've since learned that we could have had her spayed around 6 months. I was following my vet's advice, but that is still NOT an excuse. 
We have at least 6 GOOD friends that want kittens. They love our cats and would love to have one of her offspring. I'm sure she won't even have that many.
I am very aware of pet overpopulation. I worked with my mother to BUILD a humane society in my hometown. My parents’ construction company footed most of the bill. The other funds we worked endlessly to have donated. My family has fostered everything from rats to lizards to kittens to pigs. My little sister lost a chunk of hair to ring worm she caught from kittens they pulled out of a sewer. I know that sounds really gross! It was a string that the vet had never seen before and the medicine wasn't working very well. Plus, it's hard to get a 4 year old not to scratch. 
My point is- I KNOW! Please focus your energy on actively doing something about this problem. If you already do so, THANK YOU. We need more people involved.


----------



## Ianthe

I will have to respectfully disagree, here, CMRH&R. If someone has never had cats before, and is told by their veterinarian to wait, how would they know there was anything wrong with that, and that they should find a different vet. In regards to "aborting" the kittens....some people do not to be a part of abortion. Also, I worked in a veterinary hospital for several years, and I have seen abortions of kittens firsthand. It is NOT pretty, trust me. And it is hard,physically,on the mother cat. It is a major surgery. I have a very strong stance on pet over-poulation..I too, worked in rescue and am all too familiar with the plight of unwanted animals, and obviously, it is a HUGE crisis.....but this board is here for support....not to knock each other down.


----------



## adavis333

To everyone else, thank you for your understanding. The decision to allow her to have the kittens was very difficult. We did not find out she was pregnant until the 4th week and did not want to put HER health in jeopardy.


----------



## Ianthe

adavis33, we must have posted at the exact same time!! Check out my post, right under yours  Just want you to know that I know you are a responsible owner, and you have support from me


----------



## adavis333

Now I've missed my hair appointment!
Thank you Ianthe! And everyone else who understands where I'm coming from. You all have been WONDERFUL during this whole process. I remembered with all of our dogs that we waited until after their first heat to have them spayed. I really didn't think twice about it when my vet said the same about Zoë. As I mentioned earlier, that day there was a "fill-in" that we saw. MY vet later said that waiting is no longer the practice, outdated or something of that nature. 
There's no need for me to continue to make my case...thanks for understanding!


----------



## Jeanie

I think we have all given our opinions on this matter. I am, of course, interested in the lives of these kittens. However, I think we would be better off dealing with that in another, more peaceful thread. I will now lock this thread. Please remember that flaming is not tolerated on this site. However, everyone is encouraged to present his beliefs in a respectful manner. I'm so sorry this is necessary.


----------

